# Gunners Up Launcher vs. Zinger Winger



## pyoung (May 17, 2012)

Either one better than the other?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

No. Both are quick capable of handling your needs. 

It is just like Ford vs Chevy; or Tri-Tronics vs Dogtra for electronics. Everyone will have their opinion, good experiences or bad experiences.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Zman1001 said:


> No. Both are quick capable of handling your needs.
> 
> It is just like Ford vs Chevy; or Tri-Tronics vs Dogtra for electronics. Everyone will have their opinion, good experiences or bad experiences.


I agree. I will say though that Zinger has fallen in love with their own product recently and where they used to be priced pretty competitively, Gunners Up is now a lot cheaper for a comparable model.


----------

